# Property viewings



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We are over in Cyprus for a week in April and have arranged a couple of house viewings with the intention of looking through a price range to see what we can get for our money. We like Peyia and surroundings, Polis looks a little less like England but not sure. As for property, what do we look out for (apart from the usual - I have moved many times at home). Does any one have any tips? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

exup said:


> We are over in Cyprus for a week in April and have arranged a couple of house viewings with the intention of looking through a price range to see what we can get for our money. We like Peyia and surroundings, Polis looks a little less like England but not sure. As for property, what do we look out for (apart from the usual - I have moved many times at home). Does any one have any tips? Any help appreciated.


A lot depends on your circumstances, whether you are looking to rent or buy, what sort of property you want. 
Do you want to live in little England or somewhere with a more traditional cypriot feel?


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Veronica said:


> A lot depends on your circumstances, whether you are looking to rent or buy, what sort of property you want.
> Do you want to live in little England or somewhere with a more traditional cypriot feel?


We are looking to buy. Our minds are made up! We understand the problems over title deeds. I suppose we want the best of both really with english and Cypriot neighbours, but its more a question of is there anything peculiar to Cyprus in house buying that we should be considering? eg I have read a lot about the cold there and poor insulation, something about areas with subsidence, and damp in some homes etc. Hope that makes sense. We have cash to purchase and will buy a car, so just good advice really about what not to buy (because all tourists or problems in an area for example) and what to consider that we may not have thought about. We are still researching before any major decisions about property. Sorry its long and vague..........fishing for expert advice from people who have already made the move (and I have been following threads, especially Leesa's diary). Thanks for your time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes there are certain areas you need to steer well clear of. 
Nata, Armou and Marathounta all have areas where the land is not good. 
If you are a cash buyer make sure you get a property either with title deeds or with an AX number which means that everything has been checked out and is Ok and the process of issuing the deeds is underway. Be aware though that it can still take a good year or two to actually get the deeds once the AX number has been issued.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you don't want to be in areas where there are a lot of tourists etc avoid any large complexes as many properties on complexes are rented out to holiday makers.
Certain developers are known for poor build quality and a lot of problems with damp etc. I cant name them here because we are not allowed to name and shame


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. We won't make any final decision until we have seen some properties and areas and also got back to the great advice we get on this forum.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a buyers market so you have the upper hand. Ask your agent or agents that are showing you around what properties they have sold and what price they actually sold for then you can get a good idea of what they are really worth. You can also ask how long they have been on the market. We get homes in some areas that are priced so well that they sell right away and others that sit for years. What Veronica has said is also true regarding the deeds, AX numbers and certain developers etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> It's a buyers market so you have the upper hand. Ask your agent or agents that are showing you around what properties they have sold and what price they actually sold for then you can get a good idea of what they are really worth. You can also ask how long they have been on the market. We get homes in some areas that are priced so well that they sell right away and others that sit for years. What Veronica has said is also true regarding the deeds, AX numbers and certain developers etc.


Unfortunately there are many sellers who still think that they can make a fat profit when they sell and nothing anyone says will persuade them to pitch their properties at a price that will sell. Then when they still havn't sold after 2 or three years they blame the agents.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Unfortunately there are many sellers who still think that they can make a fat profit when they sell and nothing anyone says will persuade them to pitch their properties at a price that will sell. Then when they still havn't sold after 2 or three years they blame the agents.


Yes it makes sense. We all want as much as we can get when selling and pay as little as possible when buying! What happened to the days when the price was the price and that was more or less it. We thought looking at some properties might help us to see what we actually get for our money and then find out from agents realistic levels. Its also a chance for us to look around different locations to help us make our minds up about location/type of property/pool or not/insulation/heating etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most clients we have had in the past 18 months havebeen making offers of at least 20% below asking price and the majority have been accepted. Cash buyers have the upper hand and are almost certain to get a very good deal.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi. Look at the GEOGRAPHY of the Island first in terms of distances from one place to another. Sounds obvious but if you are in Paphos the distance to the airport in Larnaca is double that of if you live midway in Limassol.. can affect\limit the choices you make or have when looking for cheapest flights. Schools are another point to consider in terms of travel distances - petrol isn't free anymore. As for property types key things to start off are the construction. Concrete is cold and a lot of modern stuff is single skin and uninsulated - fine in the summer but hugely expensive in the winter.. also design too factors into the same equasion as lot of properties are open plan so cannot be kept warm easily.. pools are a luxury - taxes on pools are coming in due to the water consumption - check it out.. also maintenance costs can be a lot. Don't be tempted to go into the hills or too rural as there is very little transport choice and if you need the hospital or big shops and supermarkets yo have a long treck up and down to town.. hope those simple but effective tips help your cost of day to day living. I wouldn't touch a house until YOU (not the solicitor alone telling you..) have seen the deeds and a confirmation that there is no debt attached to the house. A good solicitor will not do anything until the deeds have been seen and left with him so no extra borrowing can be done while you are purchasing.. believe me it does happen and not all solicitors are as honest as you may assume. Whatever you do - go to your own solicitor not one reccd by the seller.. too easy to get it wrong.. personally I would rent for 3 or even 6 months before I burnt bridges.. good luck!


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Johnio0312 said:


> Hi. Look at the GEOGRAPHY of the Island first in terms of distances from one place to another. Sounds obvious but if you are in Paphos the distance to the airport in Larnaca is double that of if you live midway in Limassol.. can affect\limit the choices you make or have when looking for cheapest flights. Schools are another point to consider in terms of travel distances - petrol isn't free anymore. As for property types key things to start off are the construction. Concrete is cold and a lot of modern stuff is single skin and uninsulated - fine in the summer but hugely expensive in the winter.. also design too factors into the same equasion as lot of properties are open plan so cannot be kept warm easily.. pools are a luxury - taxes on pools are coming in due to the water consumption - check it out.. also maintenance costs can be a lot. Don't be tempted to go into the hills or too rural as there is very little transport choice and if you need the hospital or big shops and supermarkets yo have a long treck up and down to town.. hope those simple but effective tips help your cost of day to day living. I wouldn't touch a house until YOU (not the solicitor alone telling you..) have seen the deeds and a confirmation that there is no debt attached to the house. A good solicitor will not do anything until the deeds have been seen and left with him so no extra borrowing can be done while you are purchasing.. believe me it does happen and not all solicitors are as honest as you may assume. Whatever you do - go to your own solicitor not one reccd by the seller.. too easy to get it wrong.. personally I would rent for 3 or even 6 months before I burnt bridges.. good luck!


Thank you - good advice, particularly the pool. We really can't make our mind up about that. As we are retiring we want to be aware of the ongoing costs of running a pool. We don't have any idea. I will be careful of solicitors and will probably use the same one my brother did 5 years ago, just to be sure. We have seen some lovely properties on the net but it may be different when we actually see them. We really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Johnio0312 said:


> Hi. Look at the GEOGRAPHY of the Island first in terms of distances from one place to another. Sounds obvious but if you are in Paphos the distance to the airport in Larnaca is double that of if you live midway in Limassol.. can affect\limit the choices you make or have when looking for cheapest flights. Schools are another point to consider in terms of travel distances - petrol isn't free anymore. As for property types key things to start off are the construction. Concrete is cold and a lot of modern stuff is single skin and uninsulated - fine in the summer but hugely expensive in the winter.. also design too factors into the same equasion as lot of properties are open plan so cannot be kept warm easily.. pools are a luxury - taxes on pools are coming in due to the water consumption - check it out.. also maintenance costs can be a lot. Don't be tempted to go into the hills or too rural as there is very little transport choice and if you need the hospital or big shops and supermarkets yo have a long treck up and down to town.. hope those simple but effective tips help your cost of day to day living. I wouldn't touch a house until YOU (not the solicitor alone telling you..) have seen the deeds and a confirmation that there is no debt attached to the house. A good solicitor will not do anything until the deeds have been seen and left with him so no extra borrowing can be done while you are purchasing.. believe me it does happen and not all solicitors are as honest as you may assume. Whatever you do - go to your own solicitor not one reccd by the seller.. too easy to get it wrong.. personally I would rent for 3 or even 6 months before I burnt bridges.. good luck!


I disagree with the rural living bit, it may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love it, we have no shop, taverna or anything. You shop according to where you live, I go into town once a week and find it is adequate for my needs. The bus goes into Paphos and is a €1, of course you may need a vehicle, but a lot of the residents here, Cypriot folk, rely on the bus and the fruit and veg van once a week.

Horses for courses, I think, so my advice would be to view all areas. If you like to visit bars and tavernas then these places aren't for you, if you want peace and tranquility and the ''real Cyprus'', then they are.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

It is true horses for courses - but one has to look and consider all the individual needs and the COSTS. If you don't know anyone it is easier to be nearer the coast and you can still live the village life in a village.. Those hill drives can be hair raising if you are in a hurry or in bad weather and it does happen.. as you say - each to their own but carefully..


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

exup said:


> Thank you - good advice, particularly the pool. We really can't make our mind up about that. As we are retiring we want to be aware of the ongoing costs of running a pool. We don't have any idea. I will be careful of solicitors and will probably use the same one my brother did 5 years ago, just to be sure. We have seen some lovely properties on the net but it may be different when we actually see them. We really appreciate the advice.


I don't know what pool maintenance can cost - but I do know there is no such thing as a standard rate - varies widely as people will charge what they can get away with charging? Logic says get several quotes from the area you are thinking of settling in - LONG before you commit to a place with a pool... someone once said to me why have a pool when you have the med?? Biggest pool in the area and no maintenance charge - another reason to stay nearer the coast.

We have a place in Pyrgos and we put in a small "dipping pool" big enough for two to sit in or one to float in - no maintenance either. It is only 7 minutes door to beach if we want a swim! It's a village on the doorstep of Limmasol so we get the best of both worlds. We were very happy there for 5 years so as an area I would recommend it to you. People are friendly and it is considered a good area to live. While you are over there take a look and let me know what you think of it..


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

*So sorry..*

IF IT WAS ADVERTISING.. THEN IT WAS DONE UNWITTINGLY & UNINTENTIONALLY.. I APOLOGISE PROFUSELY TO EVERYONE WHO IS READING THIS MISSIVE AS I AM NOT A PROPERTY AGENT, SPECULATOR OR IN ANY TYPE OF BUSINESS IN CYPRUS... :focus:


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Visited and viewed quite a few properties last week. Some unbelievable, some with ceilings coming in! The agent said - oh that happens in the winter. Mixed messages though, people saying that prices are falling and we should offer 20-30% less, but the agents we spoke to said that the prices are realistic in this market and offers are usually about 5-10% less. The truth may lie somewhere in between but we are not rushing into anything. Any Advice welcome. By the way, we are keen on Peyia, Tala and surrounding areas.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, it doesn't happen to ALL homes but it does happen more with certain builders and older homes. Also, this year there were very heavy rains so this could contribute. Either way, you would want an independent survey done. 

As for prices, there are 3 types of sellers. First are the ones that chase the market by starting high then lowering, lowering and lowering again all the while losing the chance of a sale due to always being overpriced. These are the stubborn sellers. There are the realistic sellers who listen to advice, know the market and are open to reasonable offers. Then there are the desperate sellers who price very low and the property does not sit on the market long (if deeds are available) or they price low enough to get attention then they are willing to lower even more if necessary. 

There are all sorts of scenarios of course but your agent should be professional enough and honest enough to inform you openly and honestly of the pros, cons and what a realistic offer would be on certain homes. If a home is 275, 000 and has just been reduced from 350,000 then your agent should know that and you can't go in with an offer of 200,000. Also an experienced agent should know what comparable properties have sold for recently. 

Another issue you may come across in Cyprus is that many times agents are representing both the buyer and the seller and if that is the case then your agent should be up front about it and let both parties know. The agent you are working with should be looking out for your best interest. 

I have shown many properties to buyers who visit Cyprus and they have different agents showing different properties on different days where one agent could show the same properties as most professional agents work together anyway. I would just find one who you feel comfortable working with and trust your instincts! And, of course, always use your own lawyer!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Cleo says, how much of an offer below the asking price will be accepted depends on the sellers circumstances. We have had clients offer 400k on properties priced at 500k and have them accepted but in other cases an offer of 450k on a pproerty priced at 500 will be turned down flat. It depends on how desperate an owner is to sell and how much the property has already been reduced from its original asking price. 
Also as Cleo says, often a property can be on the books of many different agents so you can find yourself being shown the same property that you saw the day before if you go to several agents. Stick with one or two that you feel comfortable with and make sure that you know which properties they are going to show you to reduce the risk of seeing the same thing twice.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

exup said:


> Visited and viewed quite a few properties last week. Some unbelievable, some with ceilings coming in! The agent said - oh that happens in the winter. Mixed messages though, people saying that prices are falling and we should offer 20-30% less, but the agents we spoke to said that the prices are realistic in this market and offers are usually about 5-10% less. The truth may lie somewhere in between but we are not rushing into anything. Any Advice welcome. By the way, we are keen on Peyia, Tala and surrounding areas.


Ideally - Unless it is urgent take the time to advertise what you are looking for and where on websites such as Anglo Info and Bazaraki and this one (unless that is deleted as an advert). There is a lot of property for sale over that area. You will get photos and any information you need directly from the owners and you and the owners will avoid having to pay the commission fees. Which are coming out of your pocket in the end. 

As to the methodology of purchasing and fees etc again there IS free impartial advice available at Cyprus Property News <[email protected]>; Worth it's weight in gold as it also keeps you up to date with what is really going on out there..

Also be very careful if you do pick an agent - they are not as professional or regulated as they are in the UK. There is a list of Government licenced ones - again the magazine explains it all.. apparently there are a few being taken to court for various nefarious practices and they are both local and British..

Apparently the land registry are not sticking to a formula re taxes to transfer properties either particularly in Paphos area. 

At least this way you have had a go at doing it yourself before you trust the others. . I am also sure you can negotiate as well as anybody else..

You would be surprised how many people don't do the obvious.. 

Good Luck..


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Veronica said:


> As Cleo says, how much of an offer below the asking price will be accepted depends on the sellers circumstances. We have had clients offer 400k on properties priced at 500k and have them accepted but in other cases an offer of 450k on a pproerty priced at 500 will be turned down flat. It depends on how desperate an owner is to sell and how much the property has already been reduced from its original asking price.
> Also as Cleo says, often a property can be on the books of many different agents so you can find yourself being shown the same property that you saw the day before if you go to several agents. Stick with one or two that you feel comfortable with and make sure that you know which properties they are going to show you to reduce the risk of seeing the same thing twice.
> 
> Kind regards
> Veronica


Its good advice from both of you. Thank you. I expect we can be reasonable with the offers and see what happens, knowing that we have room for negotiating, and no one really knows except the seller what the house is worth to them, all circumstances are different. Knowing we have just sold a house and reduced it by 25% though is something we are bearing in mind now when looking to buy. That magical property is out there, so we will keep looking (although there are now 2 on our shortlist). We will keep up the research and monitoring prices.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

You could always rent and feel less pressured when looking\negotiating as a result..


----------

